# Advice on a Very Aggressive Parrot Cichlid



## mariannelev

Hello,

I have recently bought a parrot cichlid from the pet store where I worked before and temporarily put him in a smaller tank until I found the larger tank that I want to have. 

I now work in a different pet store and I have found a very nice 50 or 60 gallon tank and I am thinking of getting it, cycling it, and then transferring my parrot cichlid in there with other american cichlids such as convicts.

Now here's the problem:

This parrot cichlid, who now measures about 4 or 5 inches, is highly agressive. When I get close to the tank he bangs himself against the glass trying to bite me, and when I put my hand in, he snaps my hand(though it doesn't hurt me).

I was wondering, if I change tanks and put him in a larger one with other cichlids such as convicts, would he attack them all or would he behave because it is no longer HIS territory but a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Peeps

Well that just depends on the parrot. Cons are very aggressive so it may work out. Some parrots can be very nasty. Mine is semi-aggressive. I have mine with an oscar. But the cons, if they are bigger should be able to fend for themselves. If not you will have to keep that parrot alone I guess. The only thing you can do is try. How big is your parrot? If you have a bigger tank it may work out.


----------



## emc7

cons generally hold their own with any SA fish. Its usually the "blood parrot" that has issues because they can't really bite down. But the real parrot cichlid, this guy. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=18026#p18026 , might bash the cons.


----------



## mariannelev

Thanks everyone! I guess I will try it. My parrot is about 4 inches long so far, and is probably around a year old since it had been at the pet store for at least 6 months when I got it, and it came from another pet store where it had been before.

I was thinking of getting something like a 60 gallon tank, maybe larger depending, is that alright? I don't intend to put a high amount of fish in it, only a few american cichlids other than my parrot.

Oh, and strangely enough, my parrot's mouth is not deformed to the point where it can't bite down at all, I've actually seen it close its mouth a few times and it's shape is not as irregular as others I've seen.


----------



## Peeps

> Oh, and strangely enough, my parrot's mouth is not deformed to the point where it can't bite down at all, I've actually seen it close its mouth a few times and it's shape is not as irregular as others I've seen.


I know what your talking about. Some are normal shape. 60 gallons does not give you much room with centrals because of their aggression. I would get a 75 gallon personally. But it sounds to me like you have a very aggressive parrot. It may still chase the others.


----------



## emc7

S. Americans usually "agree" on territorial divisions after a period of displaying, jaw-locking and otherwise deciding whose boss. Watch for blood and pull any fish with real damage before it gets killed. But often they will settle down on opposite ends of the tank with no problems until someone decides to breed.


----------

